# UGfreak



## Headboss (May 2, 2017)

Anyone ever heard of and ordered from Ugfreak? 

Another forum has them on their top 5 list with tons of reviews that I trust, just when placing an order, it said send payment to damn Lebanon. Sketched me out for the moment..


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 2, 2017)

Headboss said:


> Anyone ever heard of and ordered from Ugfreak?
> 
> Another forum has them on their top 5 list with tons of reviews that I trust, just when placing an order, it said send payment to damn Lebanon. Sketched me out for the moment..



Na man don't worry u can trust the Lebanese.  Some good people out there.


----------



## Headboss (May 2, 2017)

You being sarcastic or for real? Can't tell over forum text lol. Just know a lot of bombing and war in that area


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 2, 2017)

Headboss said:


> You being sarcastic or for real? Can't tell over forum text lol. Just know a lot of bombing and war in that area



Sarcastic. Sorry lol. I wouldn't buy anything from them personally


----------



## Headboss (May 2, 2017)

Haha yea, my thoughts as well.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 2, 2017)

Didnt Bruce Jenner marry someone from Lebanon?


----------



## SHRUGS (May 2, 2017)

Headboss said:


> You being sarcastic or for real? Can't tell over forum text lol. Just know a lot of bombing and war in that area



Hard to tell in text when he said yeah they're some good people out there!? It was obviously sarcastic clear as day. Its common sense that they IS NO GOOD PEOPLE. And is that you in your avi? Guns like that and you dont have a spot in your pocket for legit sauce? Seems strange.
!S!


----------



## Headboss (May 2, 2017)

SHRUGS said:


> Hard to tell in text when he said yeah they're some good people out there!? It was obviously sarcastic clear as day. Its common sense that they IS NO GOOD PEOPLE. And is that you in your avi? Guns like that and you dont have a spot in your pocket for legit sauce? Seems strange.
> !S!


Lol my reply was meant to be sarcastic as well. I was more or less seeing if there is a form if forwarding money via other countries kinda like how a VPN works. 

And yea that's my picture in avi. Only did 3 runs and bulk ordered my serms, haven't had to reload.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 2, 2017)

Buy some bitcoin. You're gonna need it eventually anyways in this world. 
!S!


----------



## stonetag (May 2, 2017)

UG....freak, what is it about that word that is familiar........?


----------



## PFM (May 3, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Didnt Bruce Jenner marry someone from Lebanon?



Bruce Jenner divorced its penis and sent it packing.


----------



## automatondan (May 3, 2017)

Welcome. Dont buy illegal crap from the internet... especially if its on a top 5 list and has great reviews.


----------



## 2easy13 (May 4, 2017)

Can't say i have my man. Sounds like another UG lab. You gotta be careful when it comes to those.  I heard some crazy stuff.


----------



## PAwithmuscles (May 31, 2017)

Bruce Jenner married a Kardashian who is Armenian not Lebanese. Sorry if I'm being pedantic its just that I love trivia.


----------



## Thaistick (Jun 26, 2017)

They've been around for years. Surprised more haven't heard of them. Only thing I got from them was pharm grade caber. Took forever to come, but they re-ship until you receive. I don't know of any other sources that re-ship more than once or twice. They have a huge selection of pharmacy brands and a few UGL's. Some good deals, some others very overpriced. Some swear by their house brand, Para pharma, some say it's underdosed. They have a very loyal following. All I can attest to is that they have excellent customer service. Myself, I don't like ordering from websites. I'd only use them for ancillaries since they're a website and international. I don't like the idea of sending money to Lebanon. Sounds like a good way to get unwanted attention from homeland security. Plenty of sources have you send money to sketchy terrorist hotspots though. But all these sources are at the very least organized crime.


----------



## neverfail (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi bro, I was just browsing this forum and when I saw you asking about UG Freak, I had to sign up and comment. Dispite this being my first post at this board, I've been around this scene since 2002. I go by neverfail on all BB boards. Anyway, I've used many sources as you can imagine, been using Freak the last 6 years. I'd have a difficult time ranking behind any source. Seriously, hes  always done me well. I get not wanting to send to Lebanon...but if you do bitcoin and order from him, you will not be disappointed!! Good Luck!


----------

